# Wanted: Red Seatbelt Decal found in DND/CF Vehicles during 80s-90s



## armybuck041 (16 Jul 2011)

Hey Fellas,

OK, i'm at wits end with this one. Just putting the finishing touches on my 1974 M151A2CDN "Jeep". I have nearly everything for it now to make it period correct for 1986 except for that damn Red/Black Bilingual Decal "Seatbelts must be worn while vehicle is in motion... CFAO **-*" stuck to the dash. They can still be found in MLVWs and other vehicles from the 80s-90s. 

I've asked around at work and through the Military Vehicle collector crowd, but have come up empty on all fronts. Anyone around here working in the TN community who might have some of these collecting dust in a drawer at work?? They would be going to a good home 







Thanks in advance.


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2011)

I may be wrong, and if I am I apologize in advance, but from what I can recall, wearing seat belts in the 151 were optional, especially for the ones without roll bars due to high roll over factor.

At least that's what we were told at the time.


----------



## armybuck041 (16 Jul 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, and if I am I apologize in advance, but from what I can recall, wearing seat belts in the 151 were optional, especially for the ones without roll bars due to high roll over factor.
> 
> At least that's what we were told at the time.



No need to apologize. There seemed to be alot of urban legend floating around while they were in service. Everything from it being a "Cheap Jeep" disposable replacement for the Willys/Kaiser M38A1, to the whole Roll Over bit, so nothing would surprise me really . I was at a show with it today and this topic came up quite a few times and was debunked quite thoroughly by SME from the era.

For what its worth, the M151A2s were "technically" no more prone to rolling over than an M38A1 from the era. It was the straight M151 and M151A1 with the hokey Rear A Arm Suspension which was known to tuck an axle/wheel when cornering and tip over without warning. The M151A2 had a completely different Rear Trailing Arm Suspension which eliminated the axle/wheel tucking issue. Because the US ran all 3 versions of the M151 concurrently, they didn't discern between the versions when it came to accident statistics and the requirement for Roll Over Protection systems. Canada only bought the A2, but also adopted the Roll Cage, Seat Belts and the subsequent Demilitarization at the end of their service life in line with the US Policy of the era. 

Only problem with the M151A2 really when compared to the M38A1 is that the steering was much more responsive (less turns lock to lock), had more peppy performance (better power to weight ratio) and the Independent Suspension (versus Live Axle) which allowed it to be driven faster over rougher terrain, but it did not provide significant "feedback" in the form of body roll prior to actually rolling over. In theory if driven in the same manner, an M38A1 would roll in similar circumstances.   

They did have a CFTO/Mod Instruction that included 3 Point Seatbelts along with the ROPS (Roll Over Protection System) which I have installed in mine. I suspect the Decal may have been installed with the kit, as most I have seen have the decal.  

My project actually had the decal stuck to the dash, but it was beyond salvaging with a heatgun.


----------



## Fdtrucker (16 Jul 2011)

That would be CFAO 36-6.  As for I know all of the M151A2CDN came with roll bars and a bad fuel filter. First experience was driving this veh on Fallex in 4 CMBG. You might not find any of these stickers in Tn or Maint long lost cabinets. If you can get a photo of the the sticker and go see a commercial company that is able to reproduce the sticker might be your best bet.


----------



## armybuck041 (16 Jul 2011)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> That would be CFAO 36-6.  As for I know all of the M151A2CDN came with roll bars and a bad fuel filter. First experience was driving this veh on Fallex in 4 CMBG. You might not find any of these stickers in Tn or Maint long lost cabinets. If you can get a photo of the the sticker and go see a commercial company that is able to reproduce the sticker might be your best bet.



Bad Fuel Filter.... No kidding. I don't understand why the issue Filter had passages twice the size of the Carb Jets, needless to say I run something a bit more effective:





I may end up having to go with a repro decal as a last resort, but figured i'd give this forum a shot.

Thanks


----------



## Franko (17 Jul 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I may end up having to go with a repro decal as a last resort, but figured i'd give this forum a shot.
> 
> Thanks



Head on down to K10 on base. If anyone would have one it's them.

Nice job on the restoration. Seen you on base a few times.

Regards


----------



## armybuck041 (17 Jul 2011)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Head on down to K10 on base. If anyone would have one it's them.
> 
> Nice job on the restoration. Seen you on base a few times.
> 
> Regards



I'll take a drive over with the beast next week.

Thanks and much appreciated


----------

